# Help with foster dog placment



## suebisaga (Oct 16, 2007)

I need some help (thoughts, suggestions) from everyone on helping to place a foster dog I have here. Hunter is about 11 months old and came to me as a foster from a shelter as an owner turn in two months ago. He spent about a month in the shelter and was adopted 3 times and returned. He is a German shepherd/lab mix but is all German shepherd on the inside and mostly on the outside. He has so much potential but is way to much dog for most anyone. I have been getting him ready to be adopted into his forever family. He has very high drives (ball, tug, and prey), boundless energy, very biddable, very loving, confident and a total goof ball. He knows all his basic commands, crate trained, house broken, gets along well with other dogs big and small and respects “our” cats. Seems to enjoy kids and respects them. He knows how to fetch, tug, out, use a tread mill and run with a bike. I been trying to make him as adoptable as possible and have taught him ways to use up his physical and mental energy. He would excel at fly ball, agility, any sport work. He has more drive then my working Mal and cattle dog put together. I need ideas on how/ where to place him. I have no real access to contact someone who would want a working dog. He’d be a great family dog with the right person/family. I just worry he’ll be returned over and over again for being “him”. He could do detection work he do anything for his Kong. I take him every where and he is wonderful. Nothing seems to faze him. Any ideas how I can find him the right forever home? Anything I can do to make him more adoptable? 
Thanks,
Sue and Hunter


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

What is your general area? Is there a rescue you could work with as a foster?


----------



## suebisaga (Oct 16, 2007)

I am in michigan. I wanted help with ideas on how to find him a home. 
I can list on craigs list and just let anyone have him but I was hoping to find a german shepherd savy home. I didn't want help placing him in the sense of you finding him a home but ideas that would make him easier to adopt out like teaching him to run on the tread mill and bike to use up his energy.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

suebisaga said:


> I am in michigan. I wanted help with ideas on how to find him a home.
> I can list on craigs list and just let anyone have him but I was hoping to find a german shepherd savy home. I didn't want help placing him in the sense of you finding him a home but ideas that would make him easier to adopt out like teaching him to run on the tread mill and bike to use up his energy.


I don't know anything about them but this is the GSD rescue link for Michigan.
German Shepherd Rescue of Michigan, INC


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

It sounds like potential owners really need to be screened more before taking him home.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

You've done a lot in the way of making him adoptable. The things that my adopters look for are:
1. Housebroken
2. Crate trained 
3. Leash trained 
4. Basic obedience (sit, down, stay, come, leave it and other other fun tricks)
5. Manners with people and dogs (knowing how they get along with dogs, cats, kids, strangers is huge)
6. Healthy and up to date on shots and preventatives

Everything else is just icing on the cake. 

At first I thought you were asking where to find the right adopter for your dog which really is the hardest part about letting the fosters go... knowing that they are in a loving home that is committed to them. 

As was suggested, your best bet to get the kind of home your foster needs it to work with a GSD rescue who has GSD savvy people looking to adopt.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Both of the GSD rescues that I work with have contacts in SAR and law enforcement who want that kind of dog. I'd suggest calling your local GSD rescue and asking if they know of anyone. I would also put out feelers at local SchH, agility, and obedience clubs. I've had a couple of fosters like that and they don't do well with typical adopters in pet homes.


----------



## suebisaga (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks. I will look for german shepherd rescues in michigan to see if they have contacts for people who want a serious dog. He is mixed but he looks like a black shepherd with is ears down.
I know he can't just go to anyone. He is too much dog for most people.

Thanks,
Sue


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Any updates?


----------

